

A private military company is now providing security in Ferguson - Eduardo3rd
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/20/6050937/private-military-in-ferguson

======
maxerickson
The original title is better _A private military company is now providing
security in Ferguson, for just one person_.

I don't feel like I learn much of anything when an individual I know nothing
about does something like hire additional security.

------
socceroos
Civilization is so fragile.

